# Look up "[your name/your username] the hedgehog" on DA



## Monolith (May 13, 2018)

I couldn't find Monolith the Hedgehog, but here's Lith:


----------



## Tim "the Trashman" Taylor (May 13, 2018)

I'm so edgy


----------



## Rand /pol/ (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Hiragana (May 13, 2018)

Had a bunch of Silver/Shadow pairings and one or two Rose/Shadow. I'll spare you the pictures.

Is this normal?


----------



## Gutpuke (May 13, 2018)

I'll consider myself lucky.


----------



## Prussian Blue (May 13, 2018)

All I could find was this





tbh was just expecting a darker blue sonic but nope


----------



## Muttnik (May 13, 2018)

Cheating a little bit. The full name of this edgelord is Anubis Alto Petiri Ningizzida the Hedgehog.


----------



## heathercho (May 13, 2018)

https://www.deviantart.com/art/AT-Heather-the-hedgehog-378621487

Apparently Heather is a popular name for Hedgehogs. I'm strangely perfectly ok with this, they're no Sonichu, but I can now safely be called heatherchu.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (May 13, 2018)

"Varg the Hedgehog" gives no results, thankfully.


----------



## Sanic (May 13, 2018)

I can't find anything. : (


----------



## A Useless Fish (May 13, 2018)

'Fish' got nothing, thank fuck. 'Useless' earned a spergy fucking essay...


----------



## Burgers in the ass (May 13, 2018)

I got sonic porn


----------



## Desire Lines (May 13, 2018)

Couldn't find anything on DA, so I am cheating and using Google
Ladies and gentlemen, Desire The Hedgehog:




"Desire the hedgehog is a character I made for the Comic of Burlack I am making. She is a hedgehog from a world similar to Mobius. She has a pet Chao named Chewy, she has a supernatural power that will be kept a secret for now. To be continued... ( I scrapped the Chaotix comic cause it sucked! If you want I could submit what I made so far.. )"
she kind of looks like a crossdresser tbh

Lines The Hedgehog didn't give me an "OC donut steel", but it did give me this  :


----------



## Preferred Penne (May 13, 2018)

"Penne the Hedgehog" turned up this: Penn Zero the Hedgehog.

https://www.deviantart.com/art/Penn-Zero-Hedgehog-604680269


----------



## Hell0 (May 13, 2018)

i didnt find an oc, but i found this


----------



## Lez (May 13, 2018)

https://roninhunt0987.deviantart.com/art/Xargos-s-heartbreak-200141784

A gripping read.

EDIT: Also

https://blingee.com/blingee/view/126300182-Lez-the-hedgehog


----------



## speedcore (May 13, 2018)

I googled "speedcore the hedgehog" and got the worst speedcore remix of Sonic ever. My sides, oh god.


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (May 13, 2018)

Closest thing to a result that made any sense at all. But still didn't. 

Oh, well...Ladies and gents, meet Kevin_Gatorman

 



Spoiler: I also have quite the backstory. Be jealous.



*Kevin Gatormanby TUFFAgentShepherd*
Watch
Fan Art / Anthro / Traditional / Movies & TV©2015-2018 TUFFAgentShepherd

Here's Kevin Gatorman, the big guy who'll serve as the main muscle for Shannon's team.


Inspired by:
-The Heavy from "Team Fortress 2"
-Leatherhead from "TMNT 2012"
-Homer Simpson from "The Simpsons"
-Big Slammu from "Street Sharks"
-The Murray from "Sly Cooper"
-Pumbaa from "The Lion King"
-Obelix from "Asterix"
-Big Macintosh from "My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic"
-Groot from "Guardians of the Galaxy"
-Zangief from "Street Fighter"
-The Thing from "Fantastic Four"
-Vector the Crocodile from "Sonic the Hedgehog"

Now, why don't we dive into this guy, hm?

Name: Kevin Gatorman

Date of birth: April 8, 1967

Species: American alligator

Age: 28

Height: 8'1"

Weight: 251 lbs

Occupation: Former military gunman

Affiliations: US Army (formerly), Global Response Unit of Treasure Hunting Experts (currently)

Likes: Serving his country, wrestling, and fresh deli-style sandwiches

Dislikes: People calling him stupid, feeling like he let his cause down, and organic food

Attributes:

Strength: 10
Agility: 4.5
Speed: 3
Endurance: 8
Stamina: 9
Durability: 9.5
Technique: 7.5
Intelligence: 5
Willpower: 6
Charisma: 8.5
Overall rank number: 71/100

Proposed voice actress: Scott McNeill (T-Bone from "Extreme Dinosaurs)

Now, his bio:
Kevin Gatorman was a gunnery sergeant in the US Army that served in the Gulf War. During this time, he was one of the strongest soldiers in the force, and his presence demanded respect from his unit. But, despite being tough on his troops, Kevin actually does it because he wants them to be strong on the battlefield, and he actually does care deeply about them. However, during one mission, his unit was tasked in taking out Iranian terrorists who were sending in an unwanted disease to wipe out a small Mexican village. The mission was going good until one of his troops, a snapping turtle named Alan Shellerton, back-stabbed Kevin and had his entire unit gunned down dead by the terrorist because he was jealous of Kevin's gunnery sergeant status. But, one of Kevin's unit survived, and used C4 explosives to destroy both of Alan's legs, and part of his right arm. Despite having Alan be removed from the force, Kevin was still distraught by the loss of his unit. So, as a result, he turned in his stripes, and left the Army, never to fight again.
After the war, Kevin fell into depression, and, as a result, got out of shape. That was, until 1995, when Shannon and Elwood ran into him on a recruitment trip looking for someone to be their hired muscle. After looking over his file, Elwood thought he'd be perfect for the job. But, Kevin turned down the offer at first because he didn't want the same thing to happen to Shannon and Elwood. However, Shannon decided to talk some sense into him, and lift his spirits a bit. After listening to her words, Kevin felt inspired that this could be his chance to avenge the fall of his unit. So, he pulled out his old Gatling gun that he used in the war, and decided to go back into fighting crime. He joined Shannon's team after he learned that Alan Shellerton, now named Sgt. Shell-Shock, has joined Silverclaw's gang, and ready to help her and Elwood anyway he can.


As for his personality, well, Kevin's headstrong and brash, but at the end of the day, he's a really sweet guy. He's only acting tough to make his teammates think he's a force to be reckoned with, but in actuality, Kevin's just a big softy deep down. He's got a strong presence in the group, always looking out for them, and setting up a friendly series of card-games to make them releave tension, and have them tell stories about what their lives were like before they all joined up. Also, Kevin LOVES to eat. A lot! There were even times where he would drop everything, and go down to the deli to pick up sandwiches for him and his buddies. But despite his big apetite, and his surprisingly low intelligence, he always knows when to step up his a-game, and provide Shannon and Elwood with enough raw power to bash Silverclaw's face in (as well as sending that pompous jerk Porkbelly straight to the nearest porkhouse).

So, whaddaya think?

Be sure to fave, and leave a comment below
FAIR constructive criticism is accepted
Anyone who leaves a nasty comment will be flagged

Stay rad, all!

Kevin Gatorman belongs to me


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (May 13, 2018)

My real name is so weird I can't find any Sonic OCs with it. I'm not sure if I consider myself lucky or not.


----------



## A Owl (May 13, 2018)

Olive the Owl - Sonic form

https://www.deviantart.com/art/Olive-the-Owl-Sonic-form-146808009


----------



## Nekromantik (May 13, 2018)

I can happily say I can't find anything. I am kind of surprised by that.


----------



## Cable 7 (May 13, 2018)

Well it wasn't quite "Cable the Hedgehog", but close enough.


----------



## Bussy Catalog (May 13, 2018)

Only result for "Block the Hedgehog" was this crossdressing sanic. Fml


----------



## PsychoNerd054 (May 13, 2018)

Cheating a little bit, but here's what I got from typing "Psycho the Hedgehog"


----------



## Black Waltz (May 13, 2018)

I found this


 
maybe one of the ocs is named dink?


----------



## Tetra (May 13, 2018)

Tried searching tetraphobia the hedgehog on deviantart and I didn't get anything, so I tried to google it and got this:









Spoiler: bonus stuff



Here is what I got if I searched tetra the hedgehog on DA:









Spoiler: removed the full username and replaced it with nekro instead np






Nekromantik said:


> I can happily say I can't find anything. I am kind of surprised by that.


----------



## Nekromantik (May 13, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> Tried searching tetraphobia the hedgehog on deviantart and I didn't get anything, so I tried to google it and got this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing pics are broken.


----------



## Tetra (May 13, 2018)

Nekromantik said:


> I see nothing pics are broken.



fixed it, saw it the moment it was posted.
Weird


----------



## Nekromantik (May 13, 2018)

Tetraphobia said:


> fixed it, saw it the moment it was posted.
> Weird


Oh god! now it's back. What a gay OC. One more reason not to go on DA.


----------



## FP 208 (May 13, 2018)

steve winwood = 0
steve = quite a few
this is the first:


----------



## It's HK-47 (May 13, 2018)

Well alright then.


----------



## Dolphin Lundgren (May 13, 2018)




----------



## aFairlyOddFaggot (May 13, 2018)

when i looked up "fairlyoddfaggot the hedgehog" on google, i only found a tumblr of two girls grinding against each other. so i looked up "faggot the hedgehog" on deviantart and found this.



 
https://superstarthecat.deviantart.com/art/Super-faggot-205061172


----------



## PlasticOwls (May 13, 2018)

Totally Tubular bro


----------



## Chi (May 13, 2018)

Spoiler


----------



## Memeneeto (May 13, 2018)

Had to use Magneto to get results, this abomination was first.


----------



## Cosmos (May 13, 2018)

It turns out there's actually a canon Sonic character named Cosmo:


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 13, 2018)

Nothing on "ToroidalBoat the Hedgehog" or even "Boat the Hedgehog." Yet.


----------



## Power Armor (May 13, 2018)

1v1 me


----------



## Monolith (May 13, 2018)

I still can't find a "Monolith the Hedgehog," but googling it now links this thread, so that's something I guess.

Also here's Lilith the Hedgehog because that's the closest actual name that I can think of:



Exactly what I expected.


----------



## Maiden-TieJuan (May 13, 2018)

Better then I thought.


----------



## jewelry investor (May 13, 2018)

first result
http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Hunter



> king of the hill



woah..


----------



## Figuratively Stalin (May 13, 2018)

S T A L I N  T H E  H E D G E H O G

The only good thing about this is that according to the description the artist drew it for the meme.

ETA: However, I also got this, which is... Apparently serious.


----------



## Tim "the Trashman" Taylor (May 13, 2018)

Alternatively


----------



## Meat Pickle (May 13, 2018)

Pickelhaube: nothing

I got better luck when I changed it to "Pickle" though





Fan art


----------



## Lucky Inordinate Fire (May 13, 2018)

Just one of many Lucky the Hedgehogs.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 13, 2018)

I was pretty confident there wasn't going to be any "Kari Kamiya the Hedgehog".



 


 
Goddammit.


----------



## RG 448 (May 13, 2018)

I googled Testaclese the Hedgehog and got a picture of Sonichu lol


----------



## You Can't Sit With Us (May 13, 2018)

I love it


----------



## Monika H. (May 13, 2018)

Oh, for the love of Hitler.
His DA - abandoned for eight years now
https://ohyeahpokemon.deviantart.com/


----------



## Count groudon (May 13, 2018)

Couldn't find any sonic OCs for "Count the Hedgehog" but I think this is better.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (May 13, 2018)

Weirdly fitting.

EDIT: since the image won't show up, here


----------



## Monolith (May 20, 2018)

There's a subreddit for it.


----------



## Red Hood (May 20, 2018)

I feel like I'd be cheating.


----------



## エボラちゃん (May 20, 2018)

Couldn't find Ebola the the hedgehog so here's Ebola the pony


----------



## Red Hood (May 20, 2018)

エボラちゃん said:


> Couldn't find Ebola the the hedgehog so here's Ebola the ponyView attachment 454623


Either way, it gave me cancer!


----------



## MerriedxReldnahc (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Ass eating cunt (May 20, 2018)

I used the character of my icon (Ash) instead of my account name cause that would've cheating in my eyes. My real name is also kinda well, unique enough to be considered cheating. So heres what I got, they're all wonderful


----------



## OG 666 (May 20, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (May 20, 2018)




----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Lysol (May 20, 2018)

https://sailorquaoar.deviantart.com/art/Cyto-and-Manny-60708253

This is what came up from my search; apparently I'm in the dislikes of one of the characters.


----------



## Yop Yop (May 20, 2018)

Nice.


----------



## slimes (May 20, 2018)

I got one result:

 

Goddammit.


----------



## The Fifth Waltz (May 21, 2018)

I'm lucky because this one is actually cute.


----------



## Eryngium (Jul 8, 2018)

You may not like it, but this is what a true and honest hedgehog looks like:






Cosmos said:


> It turns out there's actually a canon Sonic character named Cosmo:
> 
> View attachment 448408


Pretty sure that was like tails waifu or something and then died causing tails to go into a dark depression and start abusing children.



Are those... hair...scars?


----------



## SadClownMan (Jul 8, 2018)

Eryngium said:


> View attachment 491148
> Are those... hair...scars?


I thought that was seaweed at first

Some weird sorcer/hedgehog/(anime reference?) thing. I hate it.


----------



## hambeerlyingnreed (Jul 8, 2018)

no results, so I separated the name into parts

ham the hedgehog

beer the hedgehog

lying the hedgehog

reed the hedgehog


----------



## AF 802 (Jul 8, 2018)

I looked it up under my name, Alex, since "Give Her the D The Hedgehog" would not show up anything:

https://www.deviantart.com/pinkthehedgehog/art/alex-the-hedgehog-315616229


----------



## HY 140 (Jul 8, 2018)

bruh this is just an MS paint trace of Tiara from the cancelled Sonic Xtreme


----------



## BillionBisonBucks (Jul 8, 2018)

This is better than I could have anticipated.


----------



## GnomeofDoc (Jul 8, 2018)

While not completely Sonic it’s still rather cool
Gnome the Hedgehog. Aka clockwork.


----------



## CodpieceraggabrasH (Jul 10, 2018)

Looked up Emerald the Hedgehog and although there were some good OCs, I found garbage like this.


----------



## FierceBrosnan (Jul 10, 2018)

I hope the requirements to unlock me are obscene as fuck.


----------



## Cokeisbetterthenpepsi (Jul 10, 2018)

https://orig00.deviantart.net/0dae/f/2013/003/a/9/coke_the_hedgehog_by_menta_rr_66-d5qbo01.png





https://orig00.deviantart.net/3b0f/...si_the_hedgehog_by_icecreamthecat-d6icutp.jpg

coke n pepsi, the otp


----------



## whatever I feel like (Jul 10, 2018)

> *lou reed the hedgehog*
> No results
> Sorry, we found no relevant results.



Well, thank goodness for that.


----------



## wateryketchup (Jul 12, 2018)

Spoiler: this has nothing to do with hedgehogs, the fuck





 

It was the first result.


----------



## NARPASSWORD (Jul 12, 2018)

Spoiler: I'm an edgelord, apparently


----------



## Black Waltz (Jul 13, 2018)

NARPASSWORD said:


> Spoiler: I'm an edgelord, apparently
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 494283





Spoiler: nah nigga


----------



## Monolith (Jul 13, 2018)

Here's a couple more that are close enough:



Spoiler: Lithium











Spoiler: Mono


----------



## LagoonaBlue (Jul 13, 2018)

I feel like this should be a Sonichu character.


----------



## Hebrew Propaganda (Jul 13, 2018)

Spoiler: Goyim 1













Spoiler: Goyim 2










Best two i could find by typing in jew


----------



## D.Va (Jul 13, 2018)

Not bad


----------



## Dolce & Gabbana (Jul 15, 2018)

This is a fucking outrage.


----------



## Pina Colada (Jul 15, 2018)

I'm an Amy Rose clone.


----------



## Syaoran Li (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## I Exist (Jul 18, 2018)

Okay, time for the edge train to leave the station I guess.


Spoiler: WAKE ME UP INSIDE











Spoiler: (CAN'T WAKE UP)


----------



## Trilby (Jul 18, 2018)

I somehow hoped not to find one for me but... here you go...


----------



## Snuckening (Jul 19, 2018)

No Sonic OC on DA, but googling "Snuck the hedgehog" brought up this


----------



## Spelling Bee (Jul 19, 2018)

Kawaii uguu I guess.


----------



## Milk Mage (Jul 21, 2018)

First result for Mage the Hedgehog



I couldn't find anything regarding "M*ilk* the Hedgehog."


----------



## Gordon Cole (Jul 21, 2018)

This is the closest thing to "Hitler the Hedgehog" that I could find.




https://www.deviantart.com/static101/art/OMG-Shadow-s-Gone-Nazi-81909329


----------



## James Howlett (Jul 21, 2018)

@Deadpool Look what I found!


----------



## MemeGray (Jul 21, 2018)




----------

